# Open House Video



## mktsd40 (Jul 12, 2014)

Christmas is certainly a magical season, can't you remember the feeling of seeing a model train display in the store front as a child? As Ambassadors of our hobby, what better time to spread and invite others to our hobby than now? 

I don't have a permanent layout, so my amazing wife gave *granted* a 48 hour permit to lay 109 feet of temporary track downstairs and run trains inside. We invited our neighbors and their children over to share in the magic. The parents were just as giddy as the children, and all at one point or another were laying down on their stomach mesmerized by the fast moving trains. 

A short video summary below. Merry Christmas!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well.....maybe it looks like the perfect place for a permanent track????
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bobdsjr (Aug 14, 2012)

We need a Like Button!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ha Ha! I thought I was the only one who used rubber bands on temporary tracks! That's great! Love it!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gotta use rubber bands, those wire bread ties are getting real scarce!
Fun vid.
Thanks,
John


----------

